# New lawn rough shape help



## Adrian87 (May 30, 2019)

Hi i installed new sod about 6 weeks ago. Watered twice daily for first 2 weeks, once daily for next 4 weeks now once every 2 days. I made the mistake on my first 2 cuts of letting the lawn grow too tall so with my mower on its highest setting ive cut well over 1/3 and down to the stems. My lawn is now a bit thin and very "stemy". How can i thicken and SOFTEN it up??


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pictures?


----------



## Adrian87 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Adrian87 (May 30, 2019)

That is 2 days after cutting on highest setting. Maybe around 2.5 - 3"


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

I would just keep cutting frequently and feed it... It will work itself out.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks rooted. It also looks like it could use some fertilizer. Be aware of fungus potential. Don't let it grow too much. Get in habit of twice a week mowing, so if you miss one, it is not too bad.


----------



## Adrian87 (May 30, 2019)

Thanks. Will the stems just die back and be replaced with leaves over time? Is overseeding and top dressing an option? I tried areating a small area to seed but it was pulling up the sod too much


----------



## Adrian87 (May 30, 2019)

Also i added a bit of starter fertilizer a week ago. Ive read conflicting articles but most say i shouldnt have done that... Would it be too soon to feed it now with general lawn food?


----------



## Bman1 (Dec 8, 2018)

I think it's ready. get a soil test done if you haven't already.


----------



## Adrian87 (May 30, 2019)

Update pics. Seems to still be declining. I just added fertilizer a week ago. Around 25% of the grass blades appear to be dead and there is a fair bit of thatch on the soil. Is it still too soon (or too late in the season reaching temperatures of almost 30 celcius now) to seed and top dress?


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Adrian87 said:


> Update pics. Seems to still be declining. I just added fertilizer a week ago. Around 25% of the grass blades appear to be dead and there is a fair bit of thatch on the soil. Is it still too soon (or too late in the season reaching temperatures of almost 30 celcius now) to seed and top dress?


What time of day was the bottom pic taken, morning? The white patches look like mycelium which would mean disease. Between the watering, 80+ degree temps and the fertilizer, you could be feeding the disease. Can you get your hands on the Scott's brand DiseaseX? The active ingredient is azoxystrobin. Put that down at a rate of 4lb per thousand square feet. I can't guarantee that will work but that is your best bet in my opinion. I would back off on the watering and do NOT apply any more fertilizer until August when temps cool and nightime lows are consistently below about 65 degrees F.

Yes, I would say probably too late to seed and topdress until August.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Would you please list what fertilizer you have dropped so far? It's important to have that info to provide proper guidance.

Assuming that you have not dropped a lot of fertilizer...

IMHO, I think you still need some fertilizer before the real summer heat hits. You should have a 3-4 week window to drop some more N and P. Young turf (sod included) needs more N and P until it's fully established. I would suggest organics at this time of year. I would offer up the following options: 
1. Biosolids product (N and P)[some iron too]
2. Plant based + P (Ringer Lawn Restore II, Purely Organic Products Lawn Food, or similar + Bone Meal [some N; mostly P])
3. Alfalfa pellets (has growth hormone- Triacontanol) [Some N; a little P and K]
4. Kelp + humid acid (a little N, P, K)

Organics provide generally more slow release N than synthetics, and the plant uptake of nutrients is typically as needed.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Adrian87 unfortunate timing if you put quick release fert down with this heatwave we've been having. Mine is looking stressed as well in some areas. I would hold off overseeding until mid to late August maybe later when temps are between 15 and say 23c. If you plan to put more fert down aim no later than say Canada day. Home hardware has some Organic (slow release) like Nature's Best 9-2-2 with iron.


----------



## Adrian87 (May 30, 2019)

Both pics taken at about 6pm


----------



## Adrian87 (May 30, 2019)

I used some scotts starter fert about a month ago and some cil lawn food 33-0-3 with 3% iron a week ago


----------



## Adrian87 (May 30, 2019)

I really appreciate everyones input but its very conflicting. Stop fertilizing? Organic fertilizer? Disease x? Do nothing? Really want to be proactive and it was already declining before i tried fertilizer


----------



## Adrian87 (May 30, 2019)

I think i will try some disease ex this weekend unless anyone has a reason i shouldnt. It could be the culprit as i was severely over watering a month ago due to an error in my irrigation timer causing it to run for 40min every morning instead of 20. Thats about when i started to have problems.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Adrian87 said:


> I really appreciate everyones input but its very conflicting. Stop fertilizing? Organic fertilizer? Disease x? Do nothing? Really want to be proactive and it was already declining before i tried fertilizer


Yes, you've had a lot of advice and I can see where it is frustrating. It's difficult to know exactly what is going on short of pulling a sample and sending it to a turf pathology lab. I think it's disease based on 1) frequent watering, 2) high temps 3) multiple fertilizer apps. I would apply the diseasex. The worst thing it will do is set you back $20. Don't expect it to turn the grass green and thick over night and you probably will not get back to a great look until the fall. Let us know what happens and start thinking about seeding in the fall to thicken it up. Good luck.


----------



## Adrian87 (May 30, 2019)

Will do. Thankyou.


----------



## Adrian87 (May 30, 2019)

Anyone know where i can find disease ex?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart, Amazon, etc.


----------



## Adrian87 (May 30, 2019)

Im in canada our home depot and walmarts are pretty limited in comparison to across the border. Neither claim to carry it here.


----------

